# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Модельная дуэль . F-8 Crusaider 1/48 . Поехали.

## Nazar

Как и договаривались , в субботу , то-есть сегодня начал сборку данного аэроплана.
Необходимый литературный материал был собран еще во время работы над моим первым Крусейдером , по-этому определившись с вариантом окраски приступил к сборке.
В работе будут использованы , собственно модель от Хасегавы , два набора Аирес и деколь Аеромастер. Памятую о предыдушей работе , еще раз вспомнил недобрым словом мастеров из Аирес и с помощью такой-то матери начал врезать кокпит. Сточив все что можно , он вроде влез на свое место не деформировав посадочное место под фонарь.Ниши встали на свое место как влитые , что не могло не порадовать . Ради прикола вставил первую ступень компрессора , правда видно ее не будет ни при каком раскладе .

----------


## Nazar

После того как вся смола была установлена в фюзеляже я склеил обе половинки и оставил все до завтрашнего ( а скорее всего до понедельника ) дня.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

А я сегодня тоже со смолой ковыряюсь, только не до конца еще доковырял, нечего показать :)
А как ты будешь кабину склеенную (и вклеенную) красить? Неудобно же боковые панели рисовать.

----------


## Nazar

> А я сегодня тоже со смолой ковыряюсь, только не до конца еще доковырял, нечего показать :)
> А как ты будешь кабину склеенную (и вклеенную) красить? Неудобно же боковые панели рисовать.


Знаю что не очень удобно , но на-то были причины , да и к тому-же я не буду сильно извращаться над кокпитом , фонарь я буду закрывать , так-как не смотрится мне  Крусейдер с открытым фонарем
Дубль веткиhttp://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...952&highlight=

----------


## Dmitri

Привет Вова,
А арбитры кто? Я вот уже не признаю модель с закрытым тормозным щитком, если самолёт на земле, да ещё без пилота. Так что пилота теперь сажать однозначно (типа он уже насосы гидравлики запустил).

----------


## Kasatka

А зачем арбитры? это ж дуэль =) Главное условие - время окончания

Володя - хорошее начало =)
Я тоже не решился бы красить кокпит уже вклееный в модель.. как-то не по мне это, уж больно люблю над кокпитами поизвращаться =)

Юра, не отставай!

----------


## Nazar

> Привет Вова,
> А арбитры кто? Я вот уже не признаю модель с закрытым тормозным щитком, если самолёт на земле, да ещё без пилота. Так что пилота теперь сажать однозначно (типа он уже насосы гидравлики запустил).


Привет Дима .
Так никто не мешает сделать тебе Крусейдер с открытым тормозным щитком :Wink: , я один такой уже делал , сейчас хочу без него .
Ну а по поводу щитка , летчика и так далее и что-бы не вдаваться в особенности гидравлической системы самолета , сколько показать фотографий "без летчика и с невывалившимся щитком" ? :Wink:

----------


## Dmitri

> Привет Дима .
> Так никто не мешает сделать тебе Крусейдер с открытым тормозным щитком, я один такой уже делал , сейчас хочу без него .
> Ну а по поводу щитка , летчика и так далее и что-бы не вдаваться в особенности гидравлической системы самолета , сколько показать фотографий "без летчика и с невывалившимся щитком" ?


Хм..., а что там за особенности гидравлической системы у самолёта? Давай-ка вдадимся в подробности. :Wink:

----------


## Dmitri

Чтобы не сотрясать понапрасну воздух, взял я сейчас в руки книжку Гинтера по Крусейдеру, и посчитал любопытства ради фотографии самолётов, стоящих на приколе. Из 68-ми таких фотографий только на 3 (трёх) щиток прижат к фюзеляжу. Видимо у этих отщепенцев просто какие-то технические проблемы. 
Если строить копийную модель, стоящую на приколе, то опущенный щиток делать конечно надо. Или сажать пилота. 
Вот, кстати, как выглядит моя модель, зависшая в таком состоянии уже как года два. Я правда особо не мудрствовал, и использовал готовый набор от СЕ, но по-любому строить бы эту модель без открытого щитка не стал.

----------


## Nazar

Дима , а что там у тебя вместо передней ниши ?
Ну а если по сути вопроса , фотографии считать можно сколько угодно , а говоря о особенностях гидравлики , я не имел ввиду именно Крусейдер , я РТЭ на него не читал , и мне допустим не известен порядок падения давления в подсистемах и время необходимое на полное падение давления в самолете , на всех самолетах оно может быть разным , так что это не больше чем демагогия . Есть желание ( или не желание ) и масса фото его подтверждающее , в принципе мне больше ничего не надо :Wink:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Чтобы не сотрясать понапрасну воздух, взял я сейчас в руки книжку Гинтера по Крусейдеру, и посчитал любопытства ради фотографии самолётов, стоящих на приколе. Из 68-ми таких фотографий только на 3 (трёх) щиток прижат к фюзеляжу. Видимо у этих отщепенцев просто какие-то технические проблемы. 
> Если строить копийную модель, стоящую на приколе, то опущенный щиток делать конечно надо. Или сажать пилота.


Когда на АРЦ была "групповушка" с А-7 и F-8, то там вопрос про отвисший щиток поднимался. Один товарищ, из служивших на нем, ответил, что на самолете с идеальной гидросистемой щиток останется поджатым. Но на реальных машинах абсолютно герметичных систем не бывает. Из-за утечек давление падает, щиток опускается, причем у всех с разной скоростью. Чем новее машина, тем, как правило, медленнее падает давление. Сразу после того, как пилот выключил двигатель и покинул кабину, *щиток поджат у всех*.
Поэтому будет совершено правильно делать модель и с полностью поджатым щитком, и с полностью вывалившимся и касающимся земли, и во всех его промежуточных положениях. Это не свидетельствует ни о каких технических проблемах ;)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Вот вляпался я с этим "Крусейдером"... Ведь не хотел его поначалу в тот список писать. Почему-то у меня к нему такое отношение... Всё время хотелось эту модель на потом отложить :) И вот взял и в последний момент дописал ее в дуэльный список. Ведь была мысль еще, что придет Назаров и всё, снимай ружьё и писай в дуло, дуэль окончена. Дык с другой стороны он же уже "Крусейдера" строил, я сам на ДИШе видел, значит нечего его опасаться. И вот нате вам... "Кто знал подобное коварство!" (С) "Собака на сене" :)))
Ну ладно, придется за базар отвечать :)
Пока вот так. Склеил на ПВА ванну кабины, подогнал по месту. И не так уж работы много, я после айресовской ниши передней стойки "Харриера" уже ничего не боюсь :) Затем капнул в щели между бортами и боковыми панелями жидкого "дандила", брызнул акселератором. Когда панели прихватились, половинки фюзеляжа разъединил, панели подклеил - теперь они точно на положенном им месте.
Завтра буду ниши шасси и тормозного щитка приделывать.

----------


## Kasatka

Юра, ты тоже собрался кокпит красить после склеивания половинок фюзеляжа?

А моя дуэль осталась соло... =(

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Юра, ты тоже собрался кокпит красить после склеивания половинок фюзеляжа?


Не, это не для меня... Я хочу и фонарь открыть, и крыло сложить, и тормозной щиток опустить. Я просто не знаю, как порядок фоток поменять :) На второй фоте подогнанная кабина, ее детали склеены на ПВА. А на первой - уже разобранная, с намертво приклеенными к бортам боковыми панелями.




> А моя дуэль осталась соло... =(


Ну... Борьба без соперника тренирует волю к победе :)))
Через 43 дня заходи со своим F-16 - будет тебе дуэль :)

----------


## Kasatka

Юра, просто надо в расширенном режиме отредактировать пост. Удалить фотки и заново залить. Но я уже за тебя отредактировал =)

Ждем покраску кокпита =)

По поводу дуэли - зайду с удовольствием =) Давно хотел Ф-16 собрать... =) будет первым =) Блок 30, Арктик Агрессор =) как раз жду тамию новую =)

----------


## Nazar

> Когда на АРЦ была "групповушка" с А-7 и F-8, то там вопрос про отвисший щиток поднимался. Один товарищ, из служивших на нем, ответил, что на самолете с идеальной гидросистемой щиток останется поджатым. Но на реальных машинах абсолютно герметичных систем не бывает. Из-за утечек давление падает, щиток опускается, причем у всех с разной скоростью. Чем новее машина, тем, как правило, медленнее падает давление. Сразу после того, как пилот выключил двигатель и покинул кабину, *щиток поджат у всех*.
> Поэтому будет совершено правильно делать модель и с полностью поджатым щитком, и с полностью вывалившимся и касающимся земли, и во всех его промежуточных положениях. Это не свидетельствует ни о каких технических проблемах ;)


Что и требовалось доказать , на наших самолетах , в частности на Су-24 абсолютно то-же самое с гидросистемой , так-что правильно и так и так , ну а по поводу озвученной Дмитрием однозначности , никто не мешает делать так как считаешь более правильным. :Wink:

----------


## Dmitri

> Дима , а что там у тебя вместо передней ниши ?


Тоже ниша, только это внешняя поверхность от профилированного воздухохаборника, который я когда-то делал для Cutting Edge. Качество отливки довольно хреновое, - как всегда жуткая усадка детали по сравнению с исходным образцом (чего кстати не найдёшь на моих последних воздухозаборниках), и как результат довольно проблематичная установка этого воздухозаборника в модель. Хотя проблемы с чистотой канала этот воздухозаборник конечно решает.

----------


## Nazar

> Хотя проблемы с чистотой канала этот воздухозаборник конечно решает.


Согласен , я когда первый Крусейдер делал , часа два на вышлифовку канала потратил , в этот раз с помощью Проксона , должно получиться быстрее и аккуратней

----------


## Dmitri

> Что и требовалось доказать , на наших самолетах , в частности на Су-24 абсолютно то-же самое с гидросистемой , так-что правильно и так и так


Вот уж не знаю. Если следовать такой логике, то и у Корсара щиток тоже должен постепенно вываливаться. Но фишка в том, что выпавший щиток - это характерная черта именно Крусейдера, у Корсара такого и близко нет.
Эту тему вообщем можно много муссировать, но речь идёт о том, что здесь наиболее типично для данного самолёта. Можно смириться с раскладом 30 на 70, - и то, и другое будет плюс минус правильно. Но с раскладом 3 на 70 смириться уже трудно. 
Кстати. По этой же причине я озадачился обликом пилотов брит. морской авиации 50-х годов. Очень мне нравятся открытые щитки на Си Хоуке, которые я решил открыть и на модели. Но открываются они автоматически только при запущенном двигателе, поэтому в совокупности с этими щитками теперь нужно и фигурку пилота в кабину сажать. Тогда всё будет выглядеть законченно и логично.
На этом вопрос предлагаю закрыть и сосредоточиться на дальнейшей постройке модели (уже кому как нравится, конечно).

----------


## Nazar

> На этом вопрос предлагаю закрыть и сосредоточиться на дальнейшей постройке модели (уже кому как нравится, конечно).


Правильно Дима , рассуждать о типичности и возможности , можно еще долго , а модель надо строить.
Кстати вот смотри , крайне не типичное вооружение модели Су-27 , а на следующем фото крайне реалистичное подтверждение обратного , да еще и на БД

----------


## Carrey

На козырьке переплёт вроде не прокрашен матовой серебрянкой?
В остальном - без замечаний, хочется докопаться - а не до чего. 8)

Расскажите пжлста про тонирование акварелью - чем разводить, как наносить, чем подтирать, нужна ли глянцевая поверхность или можно сразу по матовой тамии?

----------


## Nazar

> На козырьке переплёт вроде не прокрашен матовой серебрянкой?


А должен быть?



> В остальном - без замечаний, хочется докопаться - а не до чего. 8)


Ну это Вы просто модель в руках не держали, там много до чего докапаться можно, при желании.



> Расскажите пжлста про тонирование акварелью - чем разводить, как наносить, чем подтирать, нужна ли глянцевая поверхность или можно сразу по матовой тамии?


Да все просто, жиденькой акварелью проливаю швы, наношу кистью, подтираю салфеткой и ватными палочками. Наносить можно и на голую краску, но тогда есть возможность, что акварель впитается в поверхность, иногда получаются весьма забавные эффекты. Если наносить на лак, то акварель просто растечется по швам, остатки легко можно будет удалить.

----------


## Carrey

Что-то там должно быть. У Вас, насколько я вижу по фото - прозрачный бордюрчик, свет преломляется.
Насчёт заливки - так и предполагал. Дело в том, что, например, заливка по матовой тамии маслом на скипидаре даёт неконтролируемый эффект из-за повышенной текучести скипидара и гигроскопичности матового акрила. Поэтому нахожусь в поиске менее агрессивного рецепта смывки. Очень уж лень работать с лаками. 8)
Кстати, в одном из фильмов Expert Model Craft рассказывалось о какой-то промышленной чудо-заливке, на основе глины, по консистенции как мыльный раствор. Неагрессивна ни разу, эффект очень тонкий и правильный. К весне, как оттает, попробую глину поискать. 8)

----------


## Kasatka

Володя, с окончанием строительства =)
на мой взгляд расшивка выделена слишком сильно.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Ну что Крусейдер удался, но мне кажется его бы нагрузить подвеской бы не мешало.
Кстати тут уже менять поздно, но будущим крусейдостроителям, обратите внимание на выпуклость нашлепок под щели охлаждения на носу в пластике. На реальных крусейдерах этого нет, это зачем-то сделала хася в 48-ом и трамп повторил за ней в 32-ом. Нет там никаких выпуклостей
http://www.airliners.net/photo/USA--...der/1159149/L/
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Franc...der/0903366/L/
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Franc...der/1249314/L/
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Franc...der/0758377/L/

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, с окончанием строительства =)
> на мой взгляд расшивка выделена слишком сильно.


Спасибо Сергей, фото очень контрастное, посмотри на других, там этот эффект менее заметен.




> Ну что Крусейдер удался, но мне кажется его бы нагрузить подвеской бы не мешало.
> Кстати тут уже менять поздно, но будущим крусейдостроителям, обратите внимание на выпуклость нашлепок под щели охлаждения на носу в пластике. На реальных крусейдерах этого нет


И тебе Сергей спасибо. Куда на моряка еще нагрузки, меня и так чуть не запинали, что я парочку Мк-83 повесил. Летали Крусейдеры с палубы с бонбами, но редко и брали не много. А с нашлепкой согласен, не углядел.
Буду делать следующий, обязательно учту.

----------


## Nazar

> [
> Что-то там должно быть. У Вас, насколько я вижу по фото - прозрачный бордюрчик, свет преломляется.


Да, есть такое дело, еще не поздно исправить, дело пары минут. Сразу и не заметил, на живой модели, в глаза абсолютно не бросается, а на фото вылезло. Спасибо за подсказку.
Кстати, вспомнил как это получилось. Я сделал желтый герметик по всему фонарю, потом нашел фото, где он только на сдвижной части и удалил с козырька. :Frown:

----------


## Carrey

Есть много фот с герметиком на козырьке, подробнее см. мурзилку Squadron Signal - Walk-around - F-8 Crusader (рекомендую!). Но если без герметика - то между стеклом и переплётом явно проглядывает тонкий уплотнитель(?) стального цвета (также виден и изнутри кабины), а вокруг него снаружи по переплёту на многих машинах наблюдается замечательная потёртость вроде танковых сколов - покумекайте, возможно получится тонкой кистью или "солевым методом" изобразить, будет очень живописно.

----------


## Nazar

> Есть много фот с герметиком на козырьке, подробнее см. мурзилку Squadron Signal - Walk-around - F-8 Crusader (рекомендую!). Но если без герметика - то между стеклом и переплётом явно проглядывает тонкий уплотнитель(?) стального цвета (также виден и изнутри кабины), а вокруг него снаружи по переплёту на многих машинах наблюдается замечательная потёртость вроде танковых сколов - покумекайте, возможно получится тонкой кистью или "солевым методом" изобразить, будет очень живописно.


Да я знаю, но я нашел фото именно своего борта, книга F-8 Crusaider units in Vietnam, видимо там именно серый уплотнитель и стоял, а желтый уплотнитель был только на сдвижной части.

----------

